# Goodbye, Blitz



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

He would have been two at the end of the month. He along with his sister Clementine and younger "brother" Ghost have lived with my ex since we broke up last spring, and I moved to a new city in September so I haven't seen them in a while. Blitz was taken to the vet a few weeks back and it was found that his urine ph was extremely high. The initial vet blamed his raw diet, which he had been on since 12 weeks, and said that that was messing him up and pushed the urinary prescription dry food. My ex did take some of the canned just to see if it would help. It didn't. On Friday he was back at the vet and still had high ph. They did an ultrasound and didn't see anything off and there was no sign of crystals or a blockage. He was scheduled for exploratory surgery yesterday, but it was discovered that he was in kidney failure. He spent all day and last night on IV fluids to see if flushing the kidneys would help. They found out today that he had advanced bladder cancer and there was nothing they could do. He was just a baby. I was so sure that by feeding him raw from the beginning and making sure he was cared for as best as possible that he would have a long and healthy life. I'm just shocked. He was my 12lb baby. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kayla, So sorry to hear this...
Life just really has a way of knocking the stuffing out of 
us...
Blitz, Fly Free now to the Bridge, where you can find your own Special Sunbeam to bask in...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I went back to look at the pics you had posted of him and he was such a handsome guy. RIP Blitz.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Despite our best efforts of trying to keep them healthy, some things are unavoidable. I hope you are soon able to move past the tears and think of happy times.


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I had to watch this again because it makes me smile every time. Such a cute little nugget he was. 
http://youtu.be/-F1jq97Cw6Q


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh Kayla,
I am so so sorry....
RIP Blitz.
And peace to you....


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry  he was so young. (((Hugs)))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss! I know well how heart wrenching this is... ((((hugs))))


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this too, what a cutie. Just know that blitz is in peace playing with all the other kitties.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP Blitz! *hugs*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

All my condolences for your loss


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am very sorry about Blitz. Hang in there.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Blitz. It seems so much harder when they are young like this. Only God knows the real reason for his passing. I hope you take peace in the fact that he was loved - even for a short time.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your loss! 2 yo is waaaay too young, may you find peace somehow through the pain, gentle hugs for you...
Hoping Blitz will find my Teddy kitten over the rainbow bridge and keep him company.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So sorry for you - I was traumatised when my young Oz died last Autumn. It is so hard when they are young. Bless you!


----------

